

Netflix splits off DVD service to Quickster - mark_l_watson
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2011/09/19/netflix-ceo-i-messed-up-introduces-dvd-spinoff-called-quickster

======
mark_l_watson
I really like Netflix but this seems like a mistake because I think that the
AI recommendation system will be cut: movies watched on DVDs will not affect
recommendations for streaming, and vice-versa.

The recommendation system is important to me: my wife and I have different
streaming accounts just so our recommendations are accurate since we like
different types of movies.

